# diamond hone



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, what do those of you who use diamond hones use for a lubricant, i read some where that water or oil are to thick


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I use mine dry.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I use water. Been using it successfully for ten years or so. There is a risk of rust, so you need to dry the stone after use, but I haven't had any serious rust damage yet.

You might consider this product (Trend Lapping Fluid)-it costs more than water but eliminates the rust issue.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't use diamonds much but when I do I just use a little water. This video will answer a lot of question about diamond stones.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I used water until hearing the recommendation from Rob Cosman to use HoneRite. There are a few versions, I thought I was using the cheaper one and bought #1 which it turns out is used straight while the HoneRite Gold is the one you add to water, but a higher initial; cost. I'm a hobbyist and doubt I'll be sharpening more than every other month, I've noticed that the #1 does do a better job of staying on the plate and extending the length of time I can keep sharpening as opposed to water. When I finally kill the can of #1 I'll get the gold and see how that works


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Windex. I think Paul Sellers recommended it.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I use diluted Simple Green (it's great for lots of cleaning tasks too) and it works well for me. I keep it in a cleaned out sriracha bottle…easy to dispense. and easy to see the contents.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have a sriracha bottle, would a sweet Thai chili bottle work?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I recently discovered this DMT 600 grit diamond hone. It's a pretty good bargain, and a good general purpose hone for planes and chisels. You use it wet or dry, just no oil.










Available in-stock at Home Depot.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DMT-6-in-Diamond-Whetstone-Bench-Stone-with-Rubber-Feet-6Fine/206750733


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Only Diamond stone I ever use is the one to flatten my Water Stones, use water to remove waste.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> I don t have a sriracha bottle, would a sweet Thai chili bottle work?
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Nope not quite as well, that bottle has no nipple


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

t hanks for the suggestions the only problem I have with any of it is I don't have a sriracha bottle all I have is plain old hot sauce or Tabasco will that work


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Diluted Simple Green works well.


----------



## buffyou812 (Sep 5, 2015)

++ Simple green or windex


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the simple green tip ll try that or windex


----------



## RobsonValley (Jul 28, 2013)

Water or oil, they are NOT lubricants. The very last thing you need is some kind of juice that prevents abrasion, OK? You are in this for metal cutting. Hard, sharp and fast, then smooooooth soft and fine for the finish. 
By definition, the water or oil is a vehicle to carry away, to wash away, the swarf of metal particles and smashed abrasive. That keeps the abrasive cutting at the nominal grit particle size rate. Dr Google will tell you what does not work.

I suggest that you visit several commercial machine shops and watch how the oil-based coolants wash off the work face.

I have been a wood carver for some time. 
I need to tune up my carving tools after no more than 30-40 minute steady work. No surprise but the edges on $50 gouges do not last forever. They are made for constant tune ups to sing in the wood. Even my old ears can hear it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok what is acceptable


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

I like to use Trend Lapping fluid. It works well to move the swarf away, and will not rust your plates like water will.

https://www.amazon.com/Trend-DWS-LF-100-Fluid-Ounce/dp/B001UQ5PGM/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_469_bs_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YH2D3VZJ932CWTBAM9VT


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Water some. Oil others.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

What?
Water to thick? Water has viscosity of 1. Is very hard to find solvents with lower viscosity?
If do not like using water to clear scarf, and drying plates after use to prevent rust; 
then use odorless mineral spirits.

Trend lapping fluid (based on MSDS) is nothing more than 2 different medium weight low odor mineral spirits blended together. One enterprising person at another wood working forum even identified brands of mineral spirits you can use to make your own blend of Trend lapping fluid.

Be careful with Simple green, as it has mild acid in it. Is a good cleaner for removing alkaline compounds, or changing red iron oxide (rust) to black iron oxide; but would not use it as lubricant without rinsing it off with water? Full strength Simple Green will etch bare aluminum and remove anodizing on aluminum with extended contact.

Window cleaners are a blend of ammonia, water, and alcohol. Ammonia is less caustic than simple green, does not leave residue when dry, but will not completely stop rust formation. 
As an alternative to glass cleaner, could also use a 50/50 blend of water/alcohol. The alcohol will speed evaporation, and reduce water contact time to slow rust formation. I keep this solvent blend handy for diluting die stains, and use it to clean small diamond stones i use for router bits that might have some pitch on them.

YMMV


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

okl thanks


----------



## buffyou812 (Sep 5, 2015)

Simple Green…works great!


----------

